# adult mouse age?



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok really newb type question, but at what age would you call a mouse adult?

I know mice shouldn't be bred from under 12 weeks, but when would you say a mouse is adult?

thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In show terms it's 8 weeks and older, but I always think of it as under 8 weeks is a kitten, 8 to 12 weeks is a teenager, and over 12 weeks is an adult.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks that clarifies it and makes sense, an 8-12 week old, just doesn't look like and adult to me.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have found that some mice that I have recieved at 12 weeks of age have grown a little bit more, though not all. So who knows, maybe its slightly different depending on the mouse! hehehe

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

all mine are 10 wks atm, so only a few more weeks and i can start breeding. Want them to get to a nice size before breeding.

they eat loads atm tho!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> ok really newb type question, but at what age would you call a mouse adult?
> 
> I know mice shouldn't be bred from under 12 weeks, but when would you say a mouse is adult?
> 
> thanks


some varieties need to be bred from earlier,specifically the ones that run to fat.Small ones like dutch will be upto breeding size before 12 weeks also.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

rump whites?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I leave my rw until 12 weeks.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks that what i'm doing, only 2 wks to go until pairing them up!


----------

